# Anyone familiar with CASE 870?



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

The pto doesn't stop. I think there's a broke cable. Don't know if I can get to it with the cab on. Ideas?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I do believe you can change that without removing the cab. I know you can on our 2090, I just did it a little over a month ago. I will try to remember and ask dad about the 70 series, he should remember.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

TBrown said:


> I do believe you can change that without removing the cab. I know you can on our 2090, I just did it a little over a month ago. I will try to remember and ask dad about the 70 series, he should remember.


Please, do let me know.
Right now I just don't see how.
Thanks-
Ken-the struggling mechanic


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I asked dad about that cable. He said you can change it without pulling the cab. There is a plate under the floor mat that should give you enough access to change it. He said it is a mother bear to do but it can be done. Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

Does dad ever get to NY state?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi TB-
I see how to get to the end of the cables and it will be uncomfortable to say the least. I plan on doing both cables while I'm at it?
Do you have any idea if they're adjusted on the ends or anything I need to watch before blindly taking them apart?
Hope you had a good trip today-
Thanks-
ken


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Its kind of hard to tell, because your new cable is probably different than the one made in the 70's. If you can get the old one off and get it slid together and compare the two you should be able to get close. It may take a few tries to get it right. If you can't do that adjust it somewhere in the middle and pray that it works right LOL.


----------

